# "Flickertail Jig" - Anyone ever seen this lure before?



## EasternEasy (Apr 11, 2011)

Any help appreciated. Has anyone ever seen this type of jig before? Apparently it's very hot for speckles in the area that I'm going to in Quebec at the end of May. Frankly, I'll believe it when I see it, but I won't know unless I try, which I guess pretty much makes me a sucker.  Anyways, if you know what this jig is called, and/or where I can get them, please advise. 

Tx

EE


----------



## Brine (Apr 11, 2011)

A jig head, magnet, aluminum can and some scissors, and I think you're in business. :mrgreen:


----------



## EasternEasy (Apr 11, 2011)

You're probably right!


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2011)

Brine said:


> A jig head, magnet, aluminum can and some scissors, and I think you're in business. :mrgreen:



Exactly what I was thinking. :LOL2: 

Never seen a lure like that before!


----------



## Brine (Apr 11, 2011)

TYI,

There is a jig made by Neon Lite called a Flickertail Jig. It's more or less a bucktail jig. Looks like a pompano jig to me.


----------

